#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   8-Jähriger nässt trotz jahrelanger Behandlung ständig ein >

## Nanni78

Hallo
Mein Sohn wird am Wochenende 9- er wird seit Jahren mit diversen Methoden gegen Enuresis nocturna behandelt.
Angefangen mit dem Sternchenkalender, weiter über Mictonetten, Biofeedback etc. Die Trinkmenge reduziert, Trinkzeiten angewöhnt...
Zu guter Letzt mit der Klingelhose.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen- wir können nicht mehr.
Seit gut 1 Jahr benutzen wir dieses Radaugerät. Jeder im Haus wird wach- außer meinem Sohn. Wachrütteln lässt er sich überhaupt nicht, somit schleppe ich mehrfach nachts ein 30 kg Paket ins Bad.
Es wurden bisher immer Ultraschalluntersuchungen gemacht, da mein Sohn Staunieren hatte. Sind aber nicht mehr erkennbar. Eine Nierenbelastungsprüfung (sorry, Namen vergessen) mit Kontrastmitteln wurde gemacht- alles okay.
Als Säugling hatte er eine Ureterstenose, auch die ist nicht mehr erkennbar (ca seit KiGa Alter).
Nur wundert mich nach Recherchen im Inet eines: warum hat nie jemand die Hormone kontrolliert?
Was sagen die aus?
Mein Sohn ist etwas frühreif in der geistigen Entwicklung, körperlich absolut normal.
Er ist hochbegabt und geht derzeit in die 5. Klasse eines Gymnasiums.
Kann es dort vielleicht im Kopf "anders" sein? Reifepunkte zB?
Er ist ein sehr entspanntes Kind, hat viele Freunde, Spass an seiner Kindheit- die Psychologin meint er sei gänzlich "unbelastet".
Somit denke ich, können psychische Probleme ausgeschlossen werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch versuchen kann?
Ich würde ihm ja kommentarlos eine Windelhose geben- das kommt für ihn aber absolut nicht in Frage!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nanni78, 
dieses Kind wird seit Jahren offensichtlich in erster Linie als Kranker gesehen, so habe ich den Eindruck. Auf den ersten Blick scheint der Kleine das ganz gut verkraftet zu haben. Alle diese Krankheiten (tut mir leid, die Namen sagen mir leider nichts) scheinen nichts mit dem Bettnässen zu tun zu haben. Wie ist es denn mit dem zweiten Blick? Ob er vielleicht doch darunter leidet, dass seine Eltern ihn in erster Linie als nicht richtig funktionierend ansehen? Wenn denn diese ganzen Behandlungen nichts genutzt haben, so kann mann sie ja auch einstellen und dem Jungen seine Ruhe lassen. Wenn ihm weiterhin solche Mißgeschicke passieren, so ist er alt genug, um damit selbst fertig zu werden. Man lege frische Wäsche bereit und wenn das Malheur passiert ist, kann er sich selbst säubern, Bettzeug wechseln etc pp., wann immer er dann aufwacht. Ein bißchen im eigenen Saft schmoren wird ihm nicht schaden.
Vielleicht bringt eine lässigere Betrachtungsweise für alle Erleichterung und wenn das nichts besonderes mehr ist, hört es vielleicht von alleine auf? Schlimmer als jetzt kanns ja kaum werden. In diesem Alter noch ins Bett machen ist zwar selten, aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Es gibt sogar Selbsthilfegruppen, die im Netz ihre Erfahrungen schildern. Es muß also ein paar mehr davon geben.
Denk mal darüber nach, ein Versuch ist es vielleicht wert. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Nanni78

Hallo
Da ist aber etwas ganz falsch rübergekommen. Ich habe ihn als Kleinkind vorgestellt- das war der Zeitpunkt, an dem ICH nach einer Behandlung gefragt habe. Wir haben das aber dann schnell gelassen, als man mir sagte "abwarten". Wenn wir eines haben, dann Zeit. 
Nun ist er aber seit 2 Jahren soweit, dass er sich schämt- ER möchte eine Behandlung.
Ich unterstütze dabei nur seinen Wunsch- er mag nicht bei Freunden schlafen, hatte Sorgen wegen den Klassenfahrten und es ist ihm auch zuwieder, jeden Morgen im Pipibett aufzuwachen.
Wenn es hier um meinen Wunsch ginge- glaubst du wirklich, ich würde mir seit 1 Jahr den Schlaf rauben lassen?
Entschuldige, wenn sich das grad giftig anhört- ich will aber klarstellen, das es für MICH einfacher wäre, einfach ein Gummilaken zu wechseln.
Nur muss man eben auch die geistige Reife sehen: er ist auf dem Stand eines 12 Jährigen. Und einem realen 12 Jährigen wäre das auch sehr unangenehm. 
Die anderen Krankheiten habe ich eigentlich nur aufgelistet, damit man nachvollziehen kann, warum er solange schon behandelt wird.  
Ich hinterfrage einfach, ob da ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte. Immerhin spielen Nieren, Harnleiter/ bzw -Röhre ja doch eine Rolle, oder?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nanni78, 
sorry, da hab ich wohl etwas völlig mißverstanden. Aber der Ratschlag, ganz entspannt abzuwarten, ob es nicht bei weniger Stress von selbst aufhält, gilt natürlich auch für Deinen Sohn. Inwieweit er im jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch so viel Geduld aufbringen kann, kann ich im Moment nicht beurteilen. Ich wünsche ihm trotzdem viel Erfolg bei seinen Bemühungen. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Nanny, 
problematisch ist sicherlich die ständig gestörte Nachtruhe. Ich kann gut verstehen, dass bei Deinem Sohn eine Abneigung gegen Windeln besteht, (ist ja schließlich kein Baby mehr) Von höherer Akzeptanz bei Betroffenen sind da aber die sogenannten Höschenwindeln. Die sehen aus wie eine Unterhose und werden "normal" an-und ausgezogen. Laufen glaube ich auch unter Pampers Trainer. 
Bezüglich der Hormone meinst Du wahrscheinlich das ADH. Da wäre ein Gang zum Endokrinologen sinnvoll, um abklären zu lassen ob ein Mangel vorliegt, um diesen gegebenenfalls medikamentös ausgleichen zu können. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## MIPASA

Vielleicht spürt er den Druck gar nicht , weil er  so tief schläft. 
Du schreibst ja das er sich gar nicht wach rütteln läßt, alle anderen aber vom Lärm aufwachen.

----------


## Nanni78

Ja, das ist genau das Problem. Nur müsste er von der Reife her soweit sein. Es sei denn, dieses Hormon wird unzureichend produziert (ADH). 
Heute bat Zwergi mich wieder, den Arzt nach Hilfe zu fragen. Wir werden das dann nochmal in Angriff nehmen.

----------

